# Canadian Underwear Retailors?



## cameron_highlander (18 Apr 2006)

Looking for a Canadian company that sells the UA style compression shorts/boxers. It doesn't have to be UA (and at their prices, preferrable that it isn't). Coolmax, polypro etc.

Oh, and the price has to be reasonable, like not the $40 a pair that I usually see on Canadian sites. And finally, if they take email money transfer, that'd be cool too. 

I only have 5x pairs of the issue ones, and they've already been essentially worn out (no elasticity) and I cannot exchange them for quite some time yet.


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Apr 2006)

Humm, I'll be sticking to my $45 black Calvin Klien boxers.  ;D

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## geo (18 Apr 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> I only have 5x pairs of the issue ones, and they've already been essentially worn out (no elasticity) and I cannot exchange them for quite some time yet.


As far as I know there was no restriction to exchanges of our service "boxers"
where did you read about a restriction?

Vern?


----------



## geo (18 Apr 2006)

Whups.... sorry - didn't recognise ya.


----------



## Bomber (19 Apr 2006)

http://www.stanfields.com/

They can work somethign out for you I gigure, I think the sales rep to Army people's name is Andrew Sears, plus they now carry X-static material.  Dig it.  And an outlet in NS.


----------



## UberCree (21 Apr 2006)

This place sells my favourite 'compression' underwear.  They deliver to Canada.
http://www2.victoriassecret.com/collection/?cgname=OSBRPBUSZZZ&cgnbr=OSBRPBUSZZZ&rfnbr=2785

 ;D


----------



## GDawg (22 Apr 2006)

MEC silkweight boxer briefs
They are about 25 bucks a pair with GST from your local Mountain Equipment Co-op.
God I love that store!  ;D


----------



## Armymedic (22 Apr 2006)

Chaff = Monkey Butt... :'(

Treated real good with Zinc Oxide cream (Zincofax, or other diaper rash cream).

I get it too. I really hate to waddle. I still get it with the issued underwear. And,
Because of the deployment upcoming, there are no underwear in Petawawa for now to exchange.

I bought Fruit of The Loom boxers, great for in garrison, but in the field...no good. 

The MEC gear looks good, any other options?


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Apr 2006)

I swear by UnderArmor boxer briefs... I get them from copquest.com 

Once you try them you'll be a believer!


----------



## chrisf (13 May 2006)

I just don't wear underwear if I don't have to between May and September...


----------



## Hot Lips (14 May 2006)

The women's MEC seamless boxerbriefs would not be suitable for sure...I have some and let's just say they spend more time where they shouldn't be then where they should be  

Do they have the UA for women?  And if not I suppose one might try the mens...if they are unisex in style.  My better half has mentioned chaffing might be a factor at some point in time for me when I eventually : get to go do basic and so on...
His suggestion was to wear biker length tights, ie Nike, MEC or similar...says it stops the chaffing?

It's early...lol...my 2 cents

HL


----------



## Armymedic (14 May 2006)

Actually, I decided to embark on a personal underwear trial.

Here are the brands of underwear I am trying out:

1. Underarmour compression shorts, 86% nylon, 14% elsatane, ($34)
2. MEC Silkweight Boxer Briefs (Men's), 100% polyester  http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442617587&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302699185&bmUID=1147609919152 ($23)
3. Mark's Work Wearhouse Denver Hayes Performance Bike Shorts 79% polyester 21% spandex ($19)
4. Walmart Starter Boxers 83% polyester 17% Spandex. ($9)

So far I have worn each pair a couple times:

1. As per what you expect from UA. Worn them in heat and rain, humping etc. No chafe, no riding up.
2. Nice comfy underwear. Long enough in the leg that they do not bunch up. I had them on during a range practice when it rained on us as we were firing in the prone, then about an hour later, it got sunny. About an hour after the sun cam out, my pants dry, and the underwear were almost completely dry as well.
3. These are thin material, really good at wicking the sweat into your outer clothing. They fit snug and don't ride up. Almost comparable to UA.
4. Nice cheap shorts from Walmart, only $8.99 a pr. You can get 3 from the price of 1 UA shorts. They are short in the legs, and so you may get some chaffing on your upper thigh/groin if your pants rub as you hump. Other then that, not a bad short. Haven't done much with them as they are tight on my upper thigh.

I will try an throw in a pair of issued boxers into the mix, just as a known comparison.

More to follow.


----------



## Kal (14 May 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Actually, I decided to embark on a personal underwear trial.
> 
> Here are the brands of underwear I am trying out:
> 
> ...




This post is useless without pictures..... ;D


----------



## Armymedic (15 May 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> This post is useless without pictures..... ;D



Let me guess, you watched Brokeback Mountain without your girlfriend in the room, right?  :-X

Ain't happening.


----------



## Kal (16 May 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Let me guess, you watched Brokeback Mountain without your girlfriend in the room, right?  :-X
> 
> Ain't happening.



Actually, I've never seen it, but I'm sure you could explain it to me since you seem more than familiar with it..  

Just joshin..  Just joshin....


----------



## Armymedic (21 May 2006)

Just went thru a miserably wet week.

The three pair I wore (UA, MEC, and MWW) all worked well. I got a bit of chaff along the perinum (taint, choda, or whatever you call it) after a long 15 Km+ run in the the MWW pair, but that was while still walking around in them about 2 hrs afterward.


----------



## Scott (21 May 2006)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> Mark's Work Warehouse sells a Denver Hayes branded pair.  I wear them under my jock for hockey.



Seconded.

My jump bag holds several pair of these. They've stood up to everything that firefighting can throw at them over the last five years (I have replaced sets, I am not a neanderthal) and are always comfortable and supportive. I have never had chafing problems with the Denver Hayes stuff and it is relatively cheap.


----------



## orange.paint (21 May 2006)

Check out the line at the Running Room.They got a pair of seamless boxers there that work really well for me.Don't get the white as they tend to turn into a yellowed cam covered mess, after a few trips pepper potting in Lawfield.

cheers

www.runningroom.com
under clothing


----------



## couchcommander (21 May 2006)

+1 on the denver hayes - but I have noticed some chafing with them if I walk excessively (well, excessively for a civvie... me = too student poor for car = ~8km a day from home, to uni, to work, and back home... nothing like a 13km ruck march but more than 90% of the civvies I know).


----------



## Laps (27 May 2006)

How about the original question : Where can you buy UA clothing for cheap (preferably in Canada)?  I would like to get a few of their compression shirts and shorts...  (if I'm going to pay $25 for running room boxers, may as well pay an extra couple of $ for UA no?)

Laps


----------



## Hot Lips (27 May 2006)

I see sports experts is carrying them in our part of the country...Halifax

HL


----------



## Pearson (27 May 2006)

The UA Boxers are and compression shorts are both available at Sports Experts and nationally at Sport Chek.
Boxers $25.00
Compression shorts, $45.00
Call before you go in to make sure they are in stock.
There is also an Under Armour thong for the ladies.  ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (27 May 2006)

Sweeeeet...an UA thong...have to get me some of those...I wonder what the color assortment is like  ;D

HL


----------



## Pearson (28 May 2006)

http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&q=under%20armour%20thong&sa=N&tab=wi

Here you go Hot Lips.    ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (28 May 2006)

Right on...do you have a product analysis for these  ;D
Will have to scout around the metro area to see who has these.

HL


----------



## Pearson (28 May 2006)

Sport Chek Halifax Shopping center


----------



## paul_h4554 (30 May 2006)

I was just about to suggest the walmart but I guess I've been beaten to it. They really are pretty good! :warstory:


----------



## COBRA-6 (30 May 2006)

I must state again the supremacy of UnderArmor Boxerbriefs, not compression shorts, not boxers, but boxerbriefs! I tried the compression shorts but didn't like them that much.

I picked some up in the US at a PX and now have about 10 pair. I've also gotten them from Copquest.com The PX is the way to go though, I think I paid about $15US per pair. 

Try a pair, betcha can't buy just one!


----------

